

Riot Hack Night #1 - bieber.ly - elliottkember
http://bieber.ly/

======
JSig
Try some beiber with bacon!

<http://bieber.ly/2bcf>

~~~
gnufs
I believe you confused this site with Reddit.

Nothing against Reddit. I like it quite much. It's just another site with a
different culture.

EDIT: I concede my up-tightness and leave the comment here for historical
reference. Good night to all involved.

~~~
JSig
My apologies gnufs! I shall never again desecrate the hacker culture by
injecting bacon into a justin beiber thread again. My Bad.

------
Skywing
is this simply a url shortener, or should i be expecting more bieber to pop
out somewhere?

~~~
shaunxcode
haha, indeed: <http://bieber.ly/67ec>

~~~
Skywing
Oh, alright. I tried it before making my original post, but didn't see the
bieber. I do now, though. lol

